# 1" bench top belt sander recommendations



## sourdough1944 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am looking to buy a 1" belt sander for some fine sanding of small items. Does someone have any recommendations? I am working diamond willow from Alaska so the sanding will be only a small part of the process, however, I want to get some of the preliminary work done with the belt sander. Thanks for any info. I see Delta being highly regarded by some but don't know if the info is accurate or biased.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

sourdough1944 said:


> I am looking to buy a 1" belt sander for some fine sanding of small items. Does someone have any recommendations? I am working diamond willow from Alaska so the sanding will be only a small part of the process, however, I want to get some of the preliminary work done with the belt sander. Thanks for any info. I see Delta being highly regarded by some but don't know if the info is accurate or biased.


I did a google search. Check it out http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...nchtop+belt+sander&spell=1&fp=74cb239d2754d6f


----------

